# AVG and McAfee



## wolfwiser (Aug 1, 2006)

I have both AVG free and McAfee internet security suite 2006 installed on my PC, is this a bad idea and should I uninstall one (well I guess that would be AVG free!). To compound things I have windows defender too, should I ditch this?

From looking here I am beginning to realise that McAfee uses lots of resources, so I guess 2 AV programs wont help... :sigh:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, you are correct. You should run a single AV program.

2 AV programs can conflict with each other.


----------



## wolfwiser (Aug 1, 2006)

Should I get rid of windows defender too?  FYI I regularly run scans using adaware, ccleaner and Spybot s&D, I guess these are OK as its not real-time protection, just a removal tool??

Is windows XP SP2 firewall and McAfee firewall ok to run on the same machine? (I also have a firewall in my modem/router -netgear DS645).


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

You'd be better off keeping AVG, as it isn't as resource hungry as McAfee.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If McAfee is a total security suite, I would just turn all the other stuff off. Do not run multiples of any security program.

I, myself, do not use McAfee so I'm not that familiar with it, but if you are comfortable with it then use it. Any security is better than no security. As for it being a resource hog, any security suite that gives you a install and go will use up resources. With some minor tweaking you may beable to lighten it up.


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Please too read this great article written by our fellow Security Analyst, *Glaswegian*.

*PC Safety & Security - What Do I Need?.*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

wolfwiser said:


> Should I get rid of windows defender too? FYI I regularly run scans using adaware, ccleaner and Spybot s&D, I guess these are OK as its not real-time protection, just a removal tool??
> 
> Is windows XP SP2 firewall and McAfee firewall ok to run on the same machine? (I also have a firewall in my modem/router -netgear DS645).


Spyware scanners are a different animal. You shouldn't have two resident ones running, but running a transient one with Defender running shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You can run two spyware scanners applications, but NOT two firewalls as stated previously.

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/70868


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

That is true to a certain extent with software firewalls. You can however have both a hardware and software firewall running at the same time safely as they are essentially separated from each other in a network. A common example is having a NAT router with its built-in firewall capabilities (SPI and what not) and a personal firewall on your system.

Infact this can be more beneficial. The router will block many common attacks from coming into the network while your personal firewall can, if it supports blocking applications, block malicious programs from "phoning home" and leaving the network.


----------

